# Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen



## Dachfrosch (4. Juni 2010)

Gibt es Tricks, damit die Wasserhyazinthe blüht? Mich hat der Ehrgeiz gepackt.....
Ich hab sie in einem kleinen Zinnkübel in der prallen Sonne (die mich allerdings die letzten Wochen stark im Stich gelassen hat :evil ), statt Sand am Boden hab ich Erde genommen (eine dünne Schicht). Kann ich sie sonst irgendwie "antreiben"?


----------



## Libellenlarve (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo,

habe bereits das 3. oder 4. Jahr die Wasserhyazinthe im Teich in der Hoffnung auf Blüten. Die letzten Sommer waren nicht der Bringer. Sie hat sich gut vermehrt, aber die Blätter sind auch immer wieder mal gefault wegen viel Regen und Kälte. Es gibt Hinweise im Forum, daß sie entgegen der Meinung "Schwimmpflanze" doch lieber Halt an den Füßen haben soll. So habe ich sie dieses Jahr erstmals in der ganz flachen Zone leicht ins Substrat gesteckt und sie ist nicht mehr geschwommen. Da meine Pflanzen in Kies allgemein mickrig waren, habe ich dieses Jahr auch ein Sand-Lehmgemisch eingebracht. Und nun noch der Spitzensommer. Heute sehe ich plötzlich, es kommt eine Blüte. Habe mich riesig gefreut. Mein Teich hat auch volle Südseite. Was jetzt genau ausschlaggebend war, weiß ich nicht, ev. alle 3 Punkte zusammen. 

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

So wie von Petra beschrieben, stehen auch unsere Wasserhyazinthen.
Heute dann große Freude


----------



## Duquesa86 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo,

das werde ich auch mal probieren mit dem Einpflanzen. Bis jetzt schwimmen sie bei mir auch frei und ich habe das Gefühl, da sie ja öfters mal wo anstossen, daß sie davon die hässlichen schwarzen Blätter bekommen. Sie haben ringsum schwarze gammelige Blätter.


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

wow, das ist toll! Das muss ich auch mal probieren 
Vom anstoßen kommen die schwarzen Blätter aber sicher nicht. Ich hab heuer 2 von meinen 3 Wasserhyazinthen auch im Flachwasser sitzen, und sie können sich dort nicht bewegen, weil sie eingesperrt sind von einem Pflanzkorb einer anderen Pflanze in Richtung tieferes Wasser und links und rechts auch von anderen Pflanzen. Allerdings hab ich sie nicht eingepflanzt, sondern sie sind vom Wind dorthin getrieben worden also noch höherer Wasserstand war und die Wurzeln noch kleiner, und jetzt kommen sie nimmer weg. Unter ihnen ist nur Kies. Sie haben sich schon toll geteilt aber keine Blüten bekommen. Nächstes Jahr werd ich das mit dem Lehm/Sand mal ausprobieren.
Die 3. WH "schwimmt" in etwas tieferem Wasser an einem anderen Ufer, kommt aber anscheinend auch nicht mehr von dort weg, weil von unten die __ Wasserpest entgegenwächst.
Optisch schauen aber alle 3 gleich aus. (edit: ebenfalls tw. schwarz-braune Blätter)


----------



## Duquesa86 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo Dany,

was denkst Du dann, wovon die schwarzen Blätter kommen? Ich habe noch nirgends eine Wasserhyzynthe gesehen, die so viele schwarze Blätter haben wie meine. Sie wachsen alle 3gut, aber sie sehen zum  aus.


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Ich glaub, das liegt daran, dass es bei uns zu kalt/feucht ist. Meine haben voriges Jahr am Anfang sehr schön ausgesehen, ziemlich lange sogar. Heuer wars ja im Frühjahr so kalt und regnerisch, da haben sie gleich nach einer Woche die ersten braunen Blätter und Flecken bekommen. Bin fest davon überzeugt, dass das der Grund ist


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hi, ihr Lieben!
Wie überwintert ihre Eure WH?
Habe gelesen, daß sie nicht winterhart sein sollen sollen - und das hier oben im Norden!
Unsere habe ich erst vor einigen Wochen gekauft, u.a. eine "Jumbo-WH".
Wäre schade, wenn sie kaputt frieren würden...


----------



## teichalex (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hey Eva,
Also im keller ist aufjedenfall bei mir schief gegangen 
Sie hat inerhalb kürzester zeit angefangen zu faulen und war dann nur noch ein schwarzer "faulklumpen " 
Wenn jemand es schoneimal geschafft hat eine WH überwintern zu lassen ,dann bitte  bitte SCHREIBEN ,würd mich auch sehr interessieren da ich es jedes jahr aufs neue schade finde so eine "dann" große pflanze einfach weg zuschmeißen..

LG Alex


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo Leute,

zum Überwintern von Wasserhyazinthen gab es schon öfter Threads hier z. B.: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19680/?q=wasserhyazinthe+%FCberwintern

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18942/?q=wasserhyazinthe+%FCberwintern

Lg
Ina


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Ich kauf jedes Jahr neue, weil irgendwer hier mal gesagt hat, dass das mit dem Überwintern meist nicht klappt. Aber ich will nicht auf sie verzichten, weil meine Molchis lieben es, in den Wurzeln der WH abzulaichen


----------



## Libellenlarve (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo,

ich kaufe auch jährlich neu. Bei nur ca. 2 Euro das Stück, kein Problem. 1 reicht bei meinem kleinen Teich. Die vermehrt sich ja noch. Der Aufwand im Winter wäre viel größer. Leider ist die Blüte schon nach 2 Tagen verblüht. Vielleicht kommt noch eine weitere, zumindest hoffe ich das.

Die braunen Flecken kommen definitiv von kaltem und feuchten Wetter. Wenn sie dann umherschwimmt und ev. mal etwas kippt, sind die Blätter auch zu lange im kalten Wasser.


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

boah, nur 2 € ?? bei uns kosten die 4-5 € !!! *neid*


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*



Libellenlarve schrieb:


> Die braunen Flecken kommen definitiv von kaltem und feuchten Wetter. Wenn sie dann umherschwimmt und ev. mal etwas kippt, sind die Blätter auch zu lange im kalten Wasser.



alos angeblich hatte es hier jetzt zwei Wochen lang ständig an die 35 Grad (und der Rest der Pflanzen auf der Terrasse sieht auch dementsprechend aus). trotzdem blühlt die WH nicht und hat an den Enden braune und schwarze Stellen. Kalt kann ihr aber nicht wirklich gewesen sein!!


----------



## Dilmun (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo!

Möglicherweise hängt das ja mit der "Herkunft" der Wasserhyazinthen zusammen. 

Ich hatte voriges Jahr auch welche, die immer wieder braune Stellen hatten. Schon beim Kaufen war das so. Ich hab sie voll in die Sonne gestellt, hab das Wasser mit Nährstofffen versorgt, aber dennoch die braunen Stellen blieben. Die hab ich nicht überwintert. 

Heuer hab ich nur eine Pflanze gekauft und die war doppelt so groß, wie die vom vorigen Jahr. Nicht wegen der "Kindeln" sondern die eine Pflanze selbst. Und sie war ohne braune Stellen, frisch grün. Sie hat sich auch - sicher nicht zuletzt wegen der Temperaturen - stark vermehrt. Jetzt merke ich, dass sie zuwenig Nährstoffe im Wasser hat. Ich werde jetzt etwas zuführen. 

Aus dieser einen Pflanze wurde dann das........   (Da hätt ich gerne die Fotos dazwischengestellt, das gelingt mir aber nicht. Edit: Habs für Dich gemacht)

Ich musste noch einen "Miniteich" machen. Den hab ich aber jetzt nur so einfach zwischen die Kräutertöpfe gestellt.  Wie man sieht, lieben die kleinen Laubfröschlein diese Verstecke.

Ich werde mal versuchen, wie das mit dem überwintern geht. Einen Teil vielleicht im Wintergarten bei 10° im Winter, und einen Teil auf der Fensterbank im Wohnzimmer. Mehr als dass es nicht geht, kann ja nicht passieren.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Servus Sonja

Hast ein Aquarium ... dort wäre der beste Platz zum überwintern ....

Lies Dir mal die beiden Links, die Ina (Niri) gepostet durch .... normal lohnt der Energieaufwand nicht  ... bei den VK-Preisen der WH ....


----------



## Dilmun (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

@ Helmut

Danke für das edit.....
Bin ich zu dumm, die Bilder zwischen den Text zukriegen? Oder was mach ich falsch?
Ich werd eure Anweisungen noch mal genau lesen....


Wegen der Überwinterung: Du hast vermutlich recht. 
Aber du weißt sicher auch, dass einen das "juckt", es selber mal auszuprobieren. 
Auch wenn schon viele daran gescheitert sind.


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo Sonja, 

weißt du inzwischen, wie das mit den Bildern geht? Das hätt ich dir am Telefon sonst erklären können, als Gegenleistung für die Zitaterklärung  hättest was gsagt! Oder vielleicht weißt es eh schon inzwischen, wenn nicht, darfst mich anrufen


----------



## Dachfrosch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Heuer hab ich nur eine Pflanze gekauft und die war doppelt so groß, wie die vom vorigen Jahr. Nicht wegen der "Kindeln" sondern die eine Pflanze selbst. Und sie war ohne braune Stellen, frisch grün.



WOW, die schaut toll aus! Wo hast du die her?


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Bei mir haut das nict hin.

Bis die Hyazinten so weit wären, sind sie aufgefressen.

Denn __ Wassersalat lassen sie unberührt! :evil


----------



## Dachfrosch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Bei mir haut das nict hin.
> 
> Bis die Hyazinten so weit wären, sind sie aufgefressen.
> 
> Denn __ Wassersalat lassen sie unberührt! :evil



wer sind denn deine gefräßigen Räuber?


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

7 hungrige Koi, die eigentlich genug Futter bekommen würden!


----------



## Dachfrosch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*



robsig12 schrieb:


> 7 hungrige Koi, die eigentlich genug Futter bekommen würden!



*hihi* Na gut, bei solchen Raubfischen


----------



## Dilmun (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo!

@ dany
Danke. Ich hab mir die Anleitung von der Christine dann gleich nochmals genau durchgelesen. Is eh alles klar, wenn man nicht schusselig ist und über die Hälfte drüberliest. 

@ Suni
Ja, das mein ich mit schauen, wo man was kauft. Voriges Jahr hab ich mir die Pflanzen aus verschiedenen Gartencentern in meiner Umgebung gekauft. Aber da ich die Teichlein erst voriges Jahr angelegt hab, hatte ich keinen Vergleich. 
Dieses Jahr war ich schon wählerischer. Das Gartencenter Bayer in Hartberg hatte heuer eine große Auswahl an gesunden kräftigen Pflanzen. 
Überleg dir's, ein Ausflug in die schöne Oststeiermark lohnt sich.


----------



## Dachfrosch (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Überleg dir's, ein Ausflug in die schöne Oststeiermark lohnt sich.



Ich weiß, ich bin demnächst in der Südsteiermark :freu


----------



## Dilmun (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Ich freu mich

Meine Wasserhyazinthen beginnen zu blühen. Die erste Blüte ist schon offen.


----------



## Inken (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

 Ist die hübsch!

Gratuliere, Sonja!!  Haben die eigentlich alle dieses niedliche, gelbe Herz auf einem Blütenblatt?


----------



## Dilmun (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

@ Inken

Das erste Foto ist von heute morgen. Da war die Blüte noch ganz geschlossen. Die hat sich über den Tag so entwickelt. Die hat ein Tempo drauf!!  Erstaunlich gell? 

Wenn sich die anderen Blüten öffnen, mach ich noch Fotos.

In #3 in diesem thread schaut es so aus, als ob diese Blüte auch dieses gelbe Herz hat.


----------



## Inken (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Stimmt, du hast recht! Auf Eva-Marias Blüte war das Herz auch zu sehen! 
Was für ein hübsches Detail, die Hyazinthe weiß sich rauszuputzen! 

Freue mich auf deine Bilder und bin gespannt, wie viele Blüten du noch zeigen kannst! 
Die Madame ist schließlich nicht einfach zum Blühen zu bringen. Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Sonne!!


----------



## paper (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hallo Sonja!

Toll die Blüte der deiner  Wasserhyazinthe!


----------



## Dilmun (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Heute musste ich mal schnell fotografieren. Vorgestern hat der Regen die Blütenblätter der ersten Blüte (am Foto vorne) total kaputt gemacht. Die Blütenblätter sind sehr filigran. 

   

Und es hat auf 18° abgekühlt. 
Der Sommer ist ganz schnell ein Herbst geworden......

Vielleicht, dass noch eine, höchstens 2 Blüten nachkommen.
Dennoch freu ich mich, dass es überhaupt Blüten gab.


----------



## Duquesa86 (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Ist das toll


meine kümmert vor sich hin - sieht grässlich schwarz gefleckt aus. Sie hat aber schon x junge bekommen. Es werden immer mehr davon im Teich - leider sehen sie alle  total *bäh* aus.


----------



## Boxerfan (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Meine bekommen Ableger und breiten sich aus, aber nix mit blühen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

wäre ja schon froh, wenn meine satt grün wären :beten


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Meine sehen auch nicht so toll aus, aber, wir haben das eh schon mal irgendwo besprochen (hier?), ich hab eine, die in gaaanz seichtem Wasser festsitzt und bestimmt schon angewurzelt ist, die sieht heuer besser aus als alle anderen. Aber so schön, wie die von Sonja auf keinen Fall


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe zum Blühen bringen*

Hi,

mit den Wasserhyazinthen gehts nun, wegen der für die Jahreszeit viel zu warmen Nachttemperaturen, langsam zu Ende. Die Farben der meißten Pflanzen zeigen schon an das sie mit den letzten Zuckungen auf der Intensivstation liegen. Wer einen Überwinterungsversuch starten will muß jetzt damit beginnen einige noch sattgrüne Exemplare rein zuholen und im Aquarium deponieren

MfG Frank


----------

